# ¿Como acceder a los circuitos de un Hameg HM605?



## Olaf (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola,

estoy intentando reparar un osciloscopio Hameg HM605 que al parecer tiene la placa de base de tiempos defectuosa. El problema es que no se como "abrirlo"

¿Me podeis echar una mano?

Gracias!


----------



## Olaf (Ago 5, 2009)

he intentado borrar esta entrada pero como no puedo me respondo yo mismo:
Una vez retirada la tapa posterior, hay que tirar del panel frontal hacia fuera, NO consiste en sacar las placas por detrás.

Un saludo!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2009)

No te preocupes... la dejamos por si alguien mas tiene el mismo problema... solo la voy a mover al foro de documentacion y esquemas.. .


----------



## juanedis (Ene 1, 2017)

Hola a todos!
Tengo un ORC Hameg HM605 el cual tiene defectuoso un canal (Y). A medida que aumento o disminuyo los voltios por división, el eje sube y baja secuencialmente, no se si me explico, sé que hay secuencia porque hay cuatro escalas básicas (20v, 2v, 0,2v, 0,02v, 10v, 1v, 0,1v, 0,01v, hasta llegar a los 0,005v/div) pero a medida que cambio la escala y cuanto más sensibilidad, más para abajo se me va de la pantalla, teniendo que regular bastante el ajuste de la posición (Y). Quisiera saber por dónde empezar para repararlo. De antemano les digo que las tensiones simétricas en la alimentación del canal son las correctas y he intercambiado los canales para probar, pasando todo el defecto a la otra entrada. De paso, subo el esquema de las entradas (Y) del aparato. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2017)

En un instrumento de esa calidad, lo mejor es no meter mano, ya que esos equipos se ajustan con instrumental que esta fuera del alcance de los aficionados, las entradas estan compensadas en frecuencia, y los divisores resistivos no estan formados por valores comerciales, al igual que muchos capacitores y trimmers.
Muchos semiconductores no son fáciles de conseguir y de hacerlo pueden distar mucho de la selección elegida por el fabricante, hay unos fets en la entrada.
Aparte de tener mucho conocimiento en instrumentación, hay que tener el instrumental y la experiencia necesaria.
Te saldra algo de dinero pero podras seguir gozando de la calidad del intrumento, casos contrario nadie te puede asegurar que siga midiendo igual


----------

